# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Problem posvojenje

## nebojic

Evo imamo pitanje,ja i supruga smo se odlučili na posvojenje, i prošli sve što se treba proći i javili su nam da imaju curicu koju mozemo usvojiti.
Uredno smo predali sve potrebne papire i receno nam je da moramo čekati da djetetova skrbnica potpiše suglasnost i to pošalje na sud,nakon mjesec dana smo nazvali da vidimo šta se dešava sa postupkom te nam je gospodja socijalna radnica rekla kako je skrbnica zaboravila poslat papire i da moramo čekati tri tjedna jer je gospodična na godišnjem i nije dostupna,u medjuvremenu smo saznali da curica koju želimo posvojiti (koja ima vec 2 godine) nema zdravstveno,skrbnica koja je to trebala obraditi nije se udostojila.U medjuvremenu smo tražili da promjene skrbnicu i sad kada smo bili u socijalnom su nam rekli da sud mora natjerati oca (koji nikad nije priznao to dijete i nikada se nije pojavio kada su ga zvali) da ide na testiranje da prizna ili da se odrekne  djeteta a stvar je u tome da kada su nas zvali na razgovor rekli su da su papiri čisti da je majka lišena roditeljske skrbi a otac nikada nije dolazio na pozive da prizna dijete,rekli su papiri su ok i dijete bi trebali dobiti za mjesec i pol dana,ali medjutim se desila ta njihova glupost,mi smo svaki drugi dan kod malene,jako smo se vezali sa njom i oslovlja nas sa mama i tata i svaki put kada idemo kući ona je tužna,a i mi.
Šta mi sada tu možemo napraviti,rekli su da ako se sada biološki otac predomisli naravno ne možemo ju dobiti a to bi nam slomilo srce.
Da li postoji nekakav zakon koji bi mogao pomoci u nasem slučaju,takodjer nam je rečeno u domu da ako roditelji ne posjete dijete 6 mjeseci gube roditeljska prava a kod male nije nitko bio više od godinu dana,i sada odjednom socijalno forsira da se biološkog oca "natjera" na testiranje.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mamma san

Stvarno ne znam što bih rekla, osim da u tom domu bi netko trebao odgovarati.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Također, možda da se posavjetujete kod nekog pravnika za obiteljsko pravo. I ne znam od kud znaju tko je otac djeteta?  :/ 

U svakom slučaju, javite se.

----------


## sorciere

nebojic, nisam pravnica - no možda da se obratite pravobraniteljici za djecu? ovdje se definitivno krše dječja prava   :Sad:   ...

iako se meni čini (prema pričama koje sam slušala) - da ovdje možda nije u pitanju biološki otac, već bi to mogli biti neki drugi interesi...  :/ 

mogu jedino reći - zgrabite ko buldozi, i ne puštajte ih ni minute na miru.

----------


## mamma san

Nebojic, prebacit ću tvoj topic na pdf posvojenje.

Možda će ti najviše pomoći osobe koje su prošle ove postupke.

No, ne bi bilo loše da se stvarno posavjetujete i sa pravobraniteljicom.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ovako na prvi pogled bih rekla da se radi o tome da je otac naveden kao otac u dokumentima, jer inače ga ne bi tražili. Ako je doista tako, to jest ako je majka navela ime oca, onda se to mora na neki način pravno riješiti bilo tako da se on odrekne očinstva bilo da ga sud liši roditeljskih prava. Greška je centra što to nisu riješili prije, a onda išli upoznavati dijete s potencijalnim posvojiteljima. Moj savjet je da se raspitate o čemu se tu točno u pravnom smislu radi.

----------


## bucka

u ovom clanku http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/14168/...kih-odvjetnika pisu da su naj odvjetnici specijalizirani za obiteljsko pravo Dafinka Večerina i Krunoslav Olujić!

----------


## nebojic

Danas sam ponovo zvao socijalno i saznao jos veče gluposti,to natjerivanje sa ocem sudski traje od 4 - 6 mjeseci a s obzirom kako kod nas sve "super brzo" se rijesšva to će trajat još duže i nakon toga svega ako se sam ne odrekne djeteta oni će čekati tri mjeseca(po novom zakonu) da vide hoće li posjećivati dijete,tako da jednom u 3 mjeseca ako ju posjeti opet ju ne možemo posvojiti to može ići u nedogled,i kada ga liše roditeljskih prava opet treba dva mjeseca da prodje za posvojenje,znaći u najboljem slučaju 10 mjeseci moramo čekat a 02.lipnja kada smo podnijeli zahtjev da posvojimo malenu rekli su da ćemo ju dobit najkasnije do 15.07.  
 :Sad: 
samo nisu ni oni krivi oni jesu rekli 15.07.ali nisu naveli godinu.

----------


## mamma san

nebojic, da li je otac bio naveden u papirima malene?

----------


## Zdenka2

Otac je očito naveden u papirima i očinstvo mu nije oduzeto niti ga se odrekao. Sad slijedi pravna procedura koja ima svoj zakonski minimum, a često traje i dulje od toga. Problem je u tome što je CZSS išao upoznavati dijete koje nema uvjete za posvojenje s potencijalnim posvojiteljima.

----------


## nebojic

ne,socijalna radnica je rekla da je majka navela oca ali nigdje nije upisan i 5 ili 6 puta su ga zvali ali se nikada nije odazvao i oni su nam rekli da su papiri čisti da je što se tiče oca da je sve riješeno,nikada nije došao u centar za socijalnu skrb kada su ga zvali niti je išao na utvrdjivanje očinstva.

----------


## Vlvl

Nebojic, pokušajte saznati u centru zašto oni misle da moraju kontaktirati oca koji djetetu nije naveden u papirima i još važnije nije u životu imao veze s njim. Imali su dovoljno vremena za pronaći oca i odraditi što treba u dvije godine. Ako u papirima nije naveden, što sud ima s njim? Bojim se da bi to mogla biti nečija fiks ideja da se biološkom ocu da još jedna šansa. 
Vi ste tražili promjenu skrbnice, da li bi nešto promijenilo na stvari da ta stara "zaboravna" skrbnica preda papire koje treba pa da postupak krene dalje?
Ako vam se učini da stvari ne napreduju, predlažem da se zaista obratite dječjoj pravobraniteljici.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ako otac nije upisan kao otac, bojim se da je ovo što kaže Vlvl - beskonačno, iracionalno davanje šanse biološkim roditeljima. Pokušajte se osobno zauzeti, ali budite oprezni i svjesni da niste stranke u postupku.

----------


## nebojic

Rekli su navodno da je to kao radi naše sigurnosti da se otac ne bi u medjuvremenu pojavio u toku procesa posvojenja i da ne bi sve propalo,a taj sami proces nakon što smo predali papire traje mjese i pol dana i da su pokrenulio postupak već bi bilo gotovo,a kada su nam javili za malu rekli su da otac nikada nije pokazao interesa za malu i nikada se nije odazvao  kada su ga zvali,stvarno ispada kao da je to nečija fiks ideja i da neko nekom čini uslugu.

----------


## partyka

vibramo da se to sto prije rijesi!!!   :Heart:  
ima li kakvih vijesti?

----------


## sanja48

> Rekli su navodno da je to kao radi naše sigurnosti da se otac ne bi u medjuvremenu pojavio u toku procesa posvojenja i da ne bi sve propalo,a taj sami proces nakon što smo predali papire traje mjese i pol dana i da su pokrenulio postupak već bi bilo gotovo,a kada su nam javili za malu rekli su da otac nikada nije pokazao interesa za malu i nikada se nije odazvao  kada su ga zvali,stvarno ispada kao da je to nečija fiks ideja i da neko nekom čini uslugu.


Uh, uh. Ja sam prije 3 godine posvojila dijete od 4 godine  :Smile: 
Nisam imala takvih problema ali su me pokušali usporiti kad je sve već bilo gotovo, odnosno kad sam trebala doci dati izjavu u zapisnik, potpisati se na papire, rekli su mi da ne mogu odmah uzeti dijete jer da mora proci 8 dana žalbenog roka jer da tako traži Ministarstvo. Odmah su mi narasli rogovi, što zbog udaljenosti koju sam trebala izvoziti što zbog cinjenice da klincu kod udomitelja nije baš bilo naj naj. Udomitelji su mi rekli da nema šanse da malog dobijem prije nego istekne najmanje mjesec dana, kao ne znate vi s kim imate posla. Ravnatelju Centra sam rekla da cu ja kontaktirati Ministarstvo ako treba, još par telefonskih poziva radi pravljenja pritiska i, dijete je odmah nakon te procedure išlo sa mnom.
Poanta price, svakako kontaktirati ravnatelja Centra, prije toga raspitati se o cinjenicama: da li je otac upisan u krsni list, kod mene nije bio, ako je, nema tog zakona koji ce uzeti u obzir roditelja koji nikada nije kontaktirao dijete, nakon toga nazvati Ministarstvo a onda Centru "zaprijetiti" (čitaj: reći da zajedno zatražite pomoć) javnom pravobraniteljicom za djecu, odnosno Ministarstvom. 
Uh, jos jednom. Puno srece vam zelim   :Smile:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pa žalbeni rok je dio pravne procedure, ne razumijem zašto bi se čekanje pravnog okončanja postupka smatralo otezanjem! Ja svog sina nisam niti vidjela prije nego što je žalbeni rok prošao.
Nebojic, mislim da u Centru imaju pravo - što bi se dogodilo da idu u postupak posvojenja, a otac se pojavi? On nije upisan, ali je biološki roditelj koji je centru poznat i može se uključiti u postupak. Samo što nisu trebali cijelu stvar ni započinjati niti vas uplitati prije nego je dijete bilo slobodno za posvojenje.

----------


## čokolada

Ovo je Nebojic-ev odgovor kojeg je pogreškom postao na novoj temi:


Prethodna tema :: Sljedeća tema   
Autor/ica Poruka 
nebojic



Pridružen/a: 27. 07. 2009. (16:59:12)
Postovi: 5

 Postano: ned kol 16, 2009 9:09 am    Naslov: odg     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zdenka,istina je da je dio procedure,ali pročitaj gore što sam napisao,ali detaljno i nisi u pravu kada kažeš da su u socijalnom u pravu.Te procedure se sve obavljaju prije posvojenja a ne kao sto su nama rekli da su papiri uredni da napišemo zamolbu da posvojimo malu,2 mjeseca svaki drugi dan idemo kod male (170 km),zavolili smo ju neopisivo,i onda da nam odjednom kažu da eto ipak postoji mogućnost da bi se otac mogao javiti (to su trebali prije rijesiti)i šta ako i otac kaže da ne želi po tvom i njihovom inteligentnom razmišljanju oni su u pravu pa će onda silit dedu da je prihvati pa baku i svu ostalu rodbinu,čemu sranja i otezanja,mala je dve godine nitko je nije posjetio ni čak nazvao da pita za nju i šta se tu ima dalje pričati ne može mi nitko reći da je to u redu i pošteno,ti roditelji koji su je napravili ne mare za nju,mi koji je zelimo posvojiti smo svaki drugi dan kod nje a nismo bog zna u kakvoj situaciji,snalazimo se svakako i cak sam poceo vozit na plavi dizel sto se naravno ne smije i nisam nikad prije ali i sa tim riskiram samo da mozemo otici do nje, a njezini dragi biološki roditelji se nisu udostojili u dvije godine snaći i otići do nje,pa i da su najveći bjednici da nemaju za kruh da su nekog pitali svatko bi ih odvezao ili dao da barem nazovu telefonom,ali ne zanima ih ali u pravu si to je sve dio procesa i oni ZASLUŽUJU to sve.

----------


## Zdenka2

Nebojic, ja znam u kakvoj ste emotivnoj situaciji, jer sam u njoj i sama bila, više puta. I više puta sam ponovila da je centar pogriješio što su krenuli u postupak posvojenja prije nego što su sve riješili. Vidjela sam ja puno toga, puno nesretni sudbina djece, sve zbog toga što se daju uvijek i ponovo šanse biološkim roditeljima nauštrb njihove djece i mislim da bi centri morali promijeniti pristup i razmišljati prije svega o dobrobiti djece. Ja uopće ne sumnjam da je u ovom slučaju dobrobit djeteta u tome da ga vi što prije posvojite. Međutim, pravni odnos između nje i biološkog oca nije sređen. Što ako se on zaista javi i potražuje svoja roditeljska prava, a dijete je već kod vas? On jest biološki otac tog djeteta i to treba pravno riješiti prije nego što dijete može ići na posvojenje. Ako sumnjate da se možda radi o nečem drugom, a ne samo o brizi centra za pravni status centra, možete se obratiti i nekoj višoj instanci. Sretno!

----------


## nebojic

Partyka,ima vijesti
Rekli su nam da moraju vidjet sa ocem da li se odriče djeteta tj da li ga daje na posvojenje.Rekli su da ga ne mogu naći ali da će ga ići naći,s obzirom da znam kako su poletni ja sam zatražio da mi kažu ime i prezime oca i da ću im ga ja naći (za što mi je trebalo nepunih pola sata).
Dao sam im sve informacije gdje čovjek živi i radi i gdje se kreće,oni jesu bili kod njega ali rekoše da on ne da dijete.
Supruga i ja smo sve razmotrili i shvatili da to sve može ići u nedogled i više nam nije bilo toliko bitno hoćemo li mi dobiti malu ili njen biološki otac samo da ju se jadnicu makne iz doma,tako da sam ja otišao direktno kod čovjeka i objasnio mu sve i rekao da ako on ima mogućnosti i želju da uzme malenu da se ja ne želim sa njim natezat preko socijalnoga za malu te da ću odustati ako on želi uzeti dijete,na što je on rekao da bi volio da dobije malu ali mu ne daju jer nemaju uvjete,jako teško žive,vidi se da su siroti ali sam zaključio da i on i otac sa kojim živi da su ok ljudi.Tako da je rekao da bi volio da se mala konačno zbrine i rekao je da će otići potpisati da ju možemo posvojiti.Sada sutra isčekujemo i nadamo se da se neče predomisliti i da će konačno sve krenuti kako treba.

----------


## sorciere

nebojić - svaka ti čast!
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nebojic

hvala,držite samo fige da sve bude kako treba:

----------


## rozalija

Od   :Heart:   vam želim da malecka ubrzo trčkara veselo u vašem domu.

----------


## sorciere

> hvala,držite samo fige da sve bude kako treba:


ja sigurno hoću, jer znam kakav je to osjećaj - iako sam samo pomagala...   :Heart:

----------


## nebojic

nadamo se i mi sjedalica i krevetić i soba sve spremno samo čeka na nju,joj samo da se to već sve riješi

----------


## Zdenka2

Hrabar potez, nema što! Nadam se da će sve biti dobro.   :Love:

----------


## nela

Svaka ti čast, nebojic! Čvrsto držim palčeve da sve završi dobro. Sretno!   :Love:

----------


## nebojic

hvala vam svima najljepše  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## čokolada

Nadam se brzom rješenju! Tromost sustava nas nauči  djelovati   :Love:  .

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Vlvl

Želim vam da se cijela priča što brže riješi.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

puno sreće   :Heart:  
svaka čast, zaista se hrabro i odlučno borite   :Heart:  
jedva čekam da napišete,da je malena u vašem zagrljaju   :Smile:

----------


## BOLEK

Svaka čast, držim Vam palčeve   :Smile:  .

----------


## ivanas

Sretno, hrabro se borite   :Heart:

----------


## nebojic

Evo ljudi prvo da se zahvalimo svima,moram vam reći da je puno lakše kada nekome imaš tako reći kao preko ovog foruma svoje probleme pa netko pomogne a drugi te podržavaju,hvala svima
Evo da konačno napišem najvazniji dio,zvali smo biološkog oca i rekao je da je potpisao,zvali smo i centar što su oni i potvrdili,eh sad da ne bude nikakvih komplikacija trebala bi mala biti kod nas za nekih mjesec dana :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## lucija05

Super vijest, baš mi je drago  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Svaka čast i na tvojoj proaktivnosti oko oca, isplatilo se. 

A sad križanje dana i ....  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Bravo, Nebojic!  :D

----------


## ivanas

:D Hvala Bogu! napokon jedna takva priča s happy endom. Stvarno ste me razveselili s ovom vijesti.

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:  Nadam se da će sve biti dobro.

----------


## rozalija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  za Vas i svaka čast tebi na tvojoj upornosti i borbi za malecku.

----------


## darci

bravo i čestitam vam :D  :D 

samo smatram da je žalosno ako pojedinac odrađuje posao koji treba odraditi centar te da su vas uopće i doveli u takvu situaciju

----------


## lynko

Super!!!! Svaka čast na poduzetnosti!!!
Baš sam sretna za vas, prekrasno je čitati priče sa sretnim završetkom  :D

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam vam :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## nela

Bravo! Neka i u nastavku sve bude dobro.   :Love:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Svaka čast! :Naklon:

----------


## Maslačkica

Čestitam!!!!   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

:Smile:  kao prvo bok nebojić!!

čitam tvoju priču u jednom dahu i ne mogu vjerovati;stvarno hrabar potez,odustati od male samo da nebi bila u domu,svaka čast.............
al evo ipak ste ju dobili i bit će vaša,bude zazvonio telefon i ona će biti vaša,kad najmanje očekujete....,tako se i nama desilo kada najmanje očekuješ odjednom si roditelj  :Smile:  .
ja vam čestitam da budete jaaako sretna obitelj što će te i biti bez sumnje,jer vaša priča uskoro počinje.........

----------


## nebojic

hvala dubiii,koliko god nam bilo teško da odustanemo od nje toliko treba biti nesebičan pa gledat na dobrobit djeteta,eto hvala Bogu pa se cijeli taj rizik okrenuo nama u korist.eh sada samo da je to isčekati da nam kažu da dodjemo po nju.......e da a sad medjutim imam drugi problem,ustvari nije problem nego nešto što moram savladati,moram utvrditi kako se postavlja dječja sjedalica u auto  :Smile: 
da i ja uskoro vozim našu žabicu u autu.
moram se i pojadat svima da me je već moja draga izribala
Kaže poznavajući mene i  vidjevši sve posjete kod malene optužila me da ću razmazit malenu,a to je u redu,bar malo zar ne    :Grin:

----------


## Audrey

Čestitam i kapu skidam !!!
I držim fige da čim prije budete skupa   :Heart:  !

----------


## wewa

Cestitam od srca vama na kcerkici i kcerkici na takvim roditeljima!  :D

----------


## ina33

Čestitam  :D !!!

----------


## dubbiii

> hvala dubiii,koliko god nam bilo teško da odustanemo od nje toliko treba biti nesebičan pa gledat na dobrobit djeteta,eto hvala Bogu pa se cijeli taj rizik okrenuo nama u korist.eh sada samo da je to isčekati da nam kažu da dodjemo po nju.......e da a sad medjutim imam drugi problem,ustvari nije problem nego nešto što moram savladati,moram utvrditi kako se postavlja dječja sjedalica u auto 
> da i ja uskoro vozim našu žabicu u autu.
> moram se i pojadat svima da me je već moja draga izribala
> Kaže poznavajući mene i  vidjevši sve posjete kod malene optužila me da ću razmazit malenu,a to je u redu,bar malo zar ne


ma sigurno će vam ubrzo reći da morate doći po nju i vjerojatno ćete vrištat od sreće  :Laughing:  ,jer znam koliko je nas iznanadilo kada su nam rekli da dodjemo po djecu.samo što smo mi imali sreću da su naši   :Saint:   :Saint:   bili u istom gradu pa smo ih mogli viđati svaki dan.
u redu je razmaziti dijete,mi smo ih isto malo razmazili,nije sada da im damo sve što im se prohtije,ali npr. starija K. jako se voli maziti i grliti dok se gleda tv,voli jako pričati što osječa.....

mislim da ćete i vi biti jako sretna obitelj,stvarno hoćete!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D čestitam vam i uživate u skoroj budučnosti u troje....  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Problem sa sjedalicom - e to već počinju oni svakodnevni, praktični problemi. To je super!   :Smile:

----------


## dubbiii

mi nismo imali problema sa sjedalicom,posvojili smo malo veću djecu(3 i 6 god.)nama je bio veći problem-robica;ono,jučer nismo imali ništa- danas već dvoje  :Love:   :D  :D ,dva mala skakutala.....

----------


## Zdenka2

> mi nismo imali problema sa sjedalicom,posvojili smo malo veću djecu(3 i 6 god.)nama je bio veći problem-robica;ono,jučer nismo imali ništa- danas već dvoje   :D  :D ,dva mala skakutala.....


OT, djeca od 3 i 6 godina bi trebala sjediti u sjedalici. Moja kći od 8 još uvijek sjedi u sjedalici, jer je pojas za nju previsoko smješten.

----------


## dubbiii

zdenka,znam da bi djeca od te dobi trebala biti u sjedalici,ali moja djeca se vežu,a znam i njima je malo povišen....ali mi smo vječiti pješaci pa se više vozimo javnim prijevozom.

----------


## dubbiii

nebojić,je slatkica došla ko vas?šta ima novoga....??????  :Heart:  od nas

----------


## nebojic

nije još došla,sada treba proći mjesec dana,to je kao po zakonu da odleži to što je otac potpisao i nakon toga treba čekati još mjesec i pol dana da prodje proces posvajanja ali ja sam napomenuo da nam daju malenu da bude kod nas dok se ti papiri riješavaju,rekli kao jesu da to može tako ali pošto suu tako poletni sumnjam pa sam baš mislio večeras napisati pismeno i poslati im,žalosno je što ih se mora natjeravati i podsjećati.Ipak se tu radi o djeci.

----------


## Zdenka2

> zdenka,znam da bi djeca od te dobi trebala biti u sjedalici,ali moja djeca se vežu,a znam i njima je malo povišen....ali mi smo vječiti pješaci pa se više vozimo javnim prijevozom.


Dok su djeca mala, pojas im dođe previsoko, dijelom na vrat, a to znači mogućnost teških ozljeda ako dođe do nesreće. Nemoj se ljutiti zbog mog komentara - mislim da na to treba paziti.

----------


## Zdenka2

Nebojic, strpljenja, bolje da sve bude po proceduri.   :Love:

----------


## dubbiii

> nije još došla,sada treba proći mjesec dana,to je kao po zakonu da odleži to što je otac potpisao i nakon toga treba čekati još mjesec i pol dana da prodje proces posvajanja ali ja sam napomenuo da nam daju malenu da bude kod nas dok se ti papiri riješavaju,rekli kao jesu da to može tako ali pošto suu tako poletni sumnjam pa sam baš mislio večeras napisati pismeno i poslati im,žalosno je što ih se mora natjeravati i podsjećati.Ipak se tu radi o djeci.


možeš se dogovoriti s njima da mala bude s vama ako je ima tko čuvati ili barem preko vikenda(joooj da,opet sam zaboravila da niste u istom gradu),ali možda se možete dogovoriti....
naše cure su bile u istom gradu gdje i mi pa smo ih mogli viđati svaki dan....to je trajalo malo duže nego što smo očekivali i bile su jako tužne kada smo odlazili tako da su one (mi smo isto tražili)da one budu kod nas i prije nego što se papiri riješe.najbolje razgovarat sa direktorom doma,jer soc.radnice,ahh........... :?  :?  :? 
ja vam držim fige da je dobijete što prije!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Heart:   od nas..................

----------


## dubbiii

> dubbiii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zdenka,znam da bi djeca od te dobi trebala biti u sjedalici,ali moja djeca se vežu,a znam i njima je malo povišen....ali mi smo vječiti pješaci pa se više vozimo javnim prijevozom.
> 
> 
> Dok su djeca mala, pojas im dođe previsoko, dijelom na vrat, a to znači mogućnost teških ozljeda ako dođe do nesreće. Nemoj se ljutiti zbog mog komentara - mislim da na to treba paziti.


zdenka znam da na to treba paziti,ali nisu svi roditelji u mogučnosti kupiti dvoje sjedalice,pogotovo ako su ti sada primanja manja nego prije a troškovi veći za duplo više.........imamo đaka i manja ide u vrtić,tu su knjige,djeca rastu sve više,tenisice,jakne ,odjeća sve to trebaju imati...........
moraš se odreći nekih stvari da bi njima mogli priuštiti što i drugoj djeci
 :Rolling Eyes:  
nekome je za školsku torbu puno dati 250kn a moraš je imati..........  :Nope: 


ispravi me ako griješim....................

----------


## Zdenka2

Dubbii, sve OK, razumijem tvoju situaciju,   :Love:  . Možda se mogu i neke polovne sjedalice nabaviti ili naslijediti od nekog djeteta koje ih je preraslo.

----------


## nebojic

> Nebojic, strpljenja, bolje da sve bude po proceduri.


vraga po proceduri,kao i do sada.da nismo mi bili aktivni oko svega toga nebi sve tako izašlo,a gdje su oni gledali proceduru kada smo kretali u postupak posvajanja.
Uvjerio sam se da se sa njima ne može na lijep način,nisu previše zainteresirani za ono što bi trebali raditi a plaćeni su za to,bio sam x puta ujutro kod njih (rade od osam)ja dodjem par minuta prije osam a oni izvana sa pušenja dolaze oho ho poslije osam,to ne zaborave da odu zapalit i pit kavu,a ja kada  sam prvi puta zvao da vidim kako postupak napreduje zaboravila je skrbnica poslat papire,kada sam rekao da onda promijene skrbnicu nakon par dana socijalna radnica je zaboravila pitat,kada sam pitao da provjere da li može mala kod nas dok se rješavaju papiri dok traje postupak (ono prije nego su usrali) naravno nije stigla pitat,i da ne nabrajam još primjera jer i meni je bilo glupo ovih par primjera navesti ali da ne ispadne da samo kukam mogu ti ih zdenka sve nabrojati šta sam ih molio i pitao da provjere a ni za jednu stvar me nisu nazvali i obavjestili da li se moze ili ne ili je nešto moguće nego sam informaciju dobio tek kada sam ja ponovo nazvao i to je uvijek bilo ili ne znamo,ili nismo stigli ili smo zaboravili,tako da ako me netko pokušava ubijediti kako eto oni jadnici samo rade svoj posao neka bolje ni ne piše,Ja radim svoj posao za 2400 kn i kada nešto ne daj bože ne napravim nešto na vrijeme(što nije moja krivica jer naravno poslovodja daje kad se šta radi) odmah se ide na to da se odbija sa plače i prijeti se sa otkazima i sličnim glupostima.
A tko njima šta kaže i tko ih kontrolira? NITKO!!!!!!!
Zato i rade tako drljavo i jadno,mislim pa ne rade u šumi pa ajd koga briga ako prodam drva il ne prodam.

----------


## Zdenka2

Žao mi je što ste naišli na takve inertne ljude. Kad čitam što pišeš vidim kako sam bila sretna oba puta - u centrima u kojima smo posvojili našu djecu držali su se reda i trudili su se. 

Ali glavno da sve bude u redu s posvojenjem, držim fige da malena što prije bude zauvijek kod vas.

----------


## nebojic

i mi se nadamo da će konaćno sve biti u redu

----------


## ivanas

Razumijem frustraciju, pa ti ljudi odlučuju o ljudiskim sudbinama, i kao i inače u nekim javnim službama, nemaš se kome žaliti. A ipak novac za njihove plaće, kakve god da bile ide iz džepova poreznih obveznika.   :Mad:

----------


## nebojic

to je čisti bezobrazluk šta oni rade

----------


## dubbiii

> to je čisti bezobrazluk šta oni rade


imaš pravo to nije u redu od njih,zato samo navaljivajte jer samo tako ćete postići uspijehe i cilj koji sigurno dugo očekujete-  :Saint:  .....

moraš biti uporan u životu jer nitko i ništa ti ne dođe seervirano,šta ne?????????? 
 :Kiss:  od svih nas


javi nam se što prije sa novim vjestima..........

----------


## dubbiii

> Dubbii, sve OK, razumijem tvoju situaciju,   . Možda se mogu i neke polovne sjedalice nabaviti ili naslijediti od nekog djeteta koje ih je preraslo.


u biti imaš pravo   :Grin:  .kad nemaš dijete (a želiš)misliš da možeš im dati sve.naravno da moje cure imaju sve ,iako većinom od "druge ruke"  :Rolling Eyes:  .
 :Heart:   od nas

----------


## rozalija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim   :Heart:   da malena bude što prije kod Vas a ta administracija to je posebna priča i kod nas u BIH, jadan čovjek kada pođe kod njih, izlude ga do maksimuma.
Ali držite se, malena će brzo biti kod Vas, kod jedne divne obitelji.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## nebojic

e hvala ti rozalija.danas smo bili kod malene,ne možemo isčekati da dodje kod nas,ja sam već sve isplanirao,mislim da će njoj  a bogami i meni biti veselo,ja inače volim jako biti razigran pa ajmo reci i budalast kad se zaigram sa djecom,danas smo se sa njom igrali sa nekim autićima što se voze na pedale.e sada joj idem kupiti nekakav autić na baterije pa kroz ulicu ona na autiću a ja na kosilici traktoru (onaj maji maji) i tako dok joj ne dojadi   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> e sada joj idem kupiti nekakav autić na baterije pa kroz ulicu ona na autiću a ja na kosilici traktoru (onaj maji maji) i tako dok joj ne dojadi


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

e moj nebojic, izgleda da si i ti dobio "sina", kao i moj tata mene   :Laughing:  ...

jedva čekam da budete stalno zajedno   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## nebojic

izgleda,a neka:svi mi vele koji me poznaju zašto nismo usvojili sina,ali to je toliko nevažno sada kada smo ju upoznali i draže mi je što ne patim od toga da mora biti sin,onako malecka i slatka.
Dobro jedino što je zgodnije da recimo danas sutra kada dijete bude veće naravno da će mi biti drago da ju naučim ono čime se bavim iz razonode ali tko kaže da i cure ne znaju  variti?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> ali to je toliko nevažno sada kada smo ju upoznali


pa tak je i moj tata razmišljao   :Grin:  
i mogu ti reći da su mi najljepši trenuci bili s njim u kamionu, u radioni, u kopanju po autima, motorima,  i sličnim stvarima...   :Wink:

----------


## nebojic

Dubi daj mi se hitno javi ako trebas auto sjedalicu.

----------


## čokolada

> e moj nebojic, izgleda da si i ti dobio "sina", kao i moj tata mene   ...
> 
> jedva čekam da budete stalno zajedno


prijavljuje se još jedna sa šarafima i čekićem...k'o mala obišla pola Hrvatske gledajući 2. nogometnu ligu 
 :shock:    :Laughing:  

Nebojić, cura će uživati!   :Heart:

----------


## sorciere

> k'o mala obišla pola Hrvatske gledajući 2. nogometnu ligu


moj je bio moto cross   :Grin:

----------


## nebojic

nadam se da će uživati,he he samo da se pohvalim,jučer kada smo išli kod nje žena je išla prva i malena me nije vidjela i obradovala se što je ugledala si buduću mamu i s osmijehom od uha do uha potrčala njoj u zgrljaj i dok joj je trčala,PAZITE SAD !!!! Viknula:di je tata ???
jao ja vam taj osječaj ne mogu opisati.
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Love:  Da vam malena što prije stigne kući!

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:

----------


## mare41

Danas sam prvi put tu jer smo danas tek počeli razmišljati o usvajanju, i, nebojic, iskrno ti se divim i veselim sretnom završetku. Baš prekrasno.

----------


## nebojic

hvala mare,ako trebas kakvih informacija o usvajanjju slobodno se javi,slabo se moze doci do informacija,i sam sam prekopao internet i isao kod ljudi koji su posvojili,mislim može se naokolo informirati ali sam uvidio da najbrže i najlakše mi je krenulo kada sam otišao do ljudi blizu nas koji su isto prošli taj postupak.

----------


## nebojic

ej čokolada hvala na ispravku posta  :Kiss:

----------


## nebojic

dubi jesi rijesila stogod?

----------


## nebojic

Ej ljudi daj recite ako netko zna,danas sam zvao socijalno i socijalna radnica ne zna,otac što je potopisao da odustaje od male i da ju možemo posvojiti,to treba proći mjesec dana zakonski da odleži(tako su mi rekli)e sad oni ne znaju,vele da moraju provjeriti,da li netko zna da li tih 30 dana ide od dana kada je otac potpisao ili kada se upiše u rodni list od malene????
Ako netko zna molim odgovor.
Jao ubi nas ovo čekanje,ne možemo isčekat da ju dovedemo kući.

----------


## čokolada

Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali mi je zlo od činjenice da odgovor ne znaju niti oni kojima je to posao  :/ .
BTW. nije mi jasno što to točno treba "odležati" mjesec dana nakon potpisa biološkog oca? Netko se može žaliti?

----------


## sorciere

> Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje, ali mi je zlo od činjenice da odgovor ne znaju niti oni kojima je to posao  :/ .
> BTW. nije mi jasno što to točno treba "odležati" mjesec dana nakon potpisa biološkog oca? Netko se može žaliti?


ja mislim da tu ništa ne treba "odležavati", već da treba napisati rješenje - za koje određeni period (prije je bilo dva tjedna) - vrijedi pravo žalbe.

----------


## čokolada

Pa zato i pitam. Nakon rješenja ide 2 tjedna za žalbu i gotovo.

----------


## nela

Mislim da bi se odgovor  mogao skrivati u ovome: 

Članak 137. 
(1) Pristanak na posvojenje roditelj može dati centru za socijalnu skrb iz članka 136. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona i prije pokretanja postupka posvojenja, ali tek kada dijete navrši šest tjedana života. 
(2) Prije nego što roditelj dade pristanak iz stavka 1. ovoga članka, centar za socijalnu skrb će ga upoznati sa svim pravnim posljedicama pristanka i posvojenja. 
(3) Pristanak se daje na zapisnik, a ovjereni prijepis zapisnika uručuje se roditelju. 
*(4) Roditelj može odustati od pristanka na posvojenje u roku od trideset dana od potpisivanja zapisnika iz stavka 3. ovoga članka.*

----------


## čokolada

Nela, točno. Kod nas je bila specifična situacija, pa sam zaboravila na  tih mjesec dana.

----------


## sorciere

> Nela, točno. Kod nas je bila specifična situacija, pa sam zaboravila na  tih mjesec dana.


to onda znači da se rješenje piše 31. dan od potpisa?

----------


## Marissa

Da, taj zakonski rok je donešen ukoliko je odluka o davanju djeteta na posvojeje ishitrena/brzo donešena te se daje mogućnost biološkim roditeljima da se predomisle.
No, u praksi, znam da neki CZSS posvojiteljima daju dijete i prije isteka tog zakonskog roka, što opet povlači neka druga pitanja, nesigurnost i strah posvojitelja koji dobiju dijete.
Moj savjet je čekati istek zakonskog roka, tj. tih 30 dana.

----------


## Zdenka2

Taj zakonski rok za biološke roditelje vrijedi u svim slučajevima, osim ako se radi o maloljetnoj majci - u tom slučaju vrijeme za predomišljanje iznosi 3 mjeseca, a dijete može biti posvojeno tek kad navrši godinu dana.

Oni službenici koji daju djecu prije isteka ne samo tog roka nego i roka pravomoćnosti rješenja o posvojenju krše pravnu proceduru, tj. zakon. Nisam za to - treba biti strpljiv i raditi po proceduri.

----------


## Marissa

Naravno da vrijedi za sve slucajeve, no ostavlja se mogucnost predomisljanja zbog ishitrenosti odluke bioloskih roditelja (prisile, postporodjne depresije i sl), i dakako, ni sama nisam za kršenje zakona, premda, kazem, neki centri dozvoljavaju predaju djeteta posvojiteljima i prije isteka zakonskog roka.

----------


## Zdenka2

> Naravno da vrijedi za sve slucajeve, no ostavlja se mogucnost predomisljanja zbog ishitrenosti odluke bioloskih roditelja (prisile, postporodjne depresije i sl), i dakako, ni sama nisam za kršenje zakona, premda, kazem, neki centri dozvoljavaju predaju djeteta posvojiteljima i prije isteka zakonskog roka.


To je jako riskantno, jer što ako biološki roditelji ili netko drugi iz biološke obitelji ospori posvojenje?

----------


## nebojic

Ubi nas u pojam čekanje ali ajde rekli smo da ćemo se strpiti ovih 30 dana što su rekli da moramo sačekati ovih 30 dana da prodje,da to nam je rečeno da biološki otac ima pravo u roku od 30 dana promijeniti mišljenje i to nas je sada zanimalo  od kada se broji tih 30 dana jer su u cenru počeli opet nešto brljaviti,i njima smo rekli da ćemo se toliko strpiti,ali smo ih zamolili ali nitko nam ništa nije javio pa sam im ja poslao pismeno,preporučeno zamolbu da mala bude kod nas dok traje onaj postupak posvajanja koji traje 45 dana,jer onda će biti papiri čisti sa očeve strane i onda bi trabala ići kod nas,nema smisla da to vrijeme provede u domu kad može kod nas i tako smo taj postupak čekali dok su prvi put zamrljali i to trostruko.Zamislite sada kada sam zvao (u petak) veli meni gospodja da ne zna od kad se broji 30 dana ali oni su kaže jako velike "picajzle" i oni paze i gledaju na sve,je moš mislit sad su picajzle nakon svega što su uprskali sve što se uprskati može.
Danas smo bili kod malene i kada sam prvi ušao tako se obradovala stala na sred sobe i prstom pokazivala na mene gledala u one tete u domu i povikala TATA. :D  :D  :D  :D 
jao sve više i više ju volim i ne mogu dočekati da dodje kod nas.

Ljudi hvala vam svima na pomoći

----------


## sorciere

> (4) Roditelj može odustati od pristanka na posvojenje u roku od trideset dana od potpisivanja zapisnika iz stavka 3. ovoga članka.


pa dostavi im zakonsku odredbu, pa će tete picajzle znati od kojeg dana se što računa.   :Mad:  

a do tada stignu i rješenje pripremiti, tako da nema razloga za daljnje odugovlačenje postupka.

----------


## Marissa

> Marissa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naravno da vrijedi za sve slucajeve, no ostavlja se mogucnost predomisljanja zbog ishitrenosti odluke bioloskih roditelja (prisile, postporodjne depresije i sl), i dakako, ni sama nisam za kršenje zakona, premda, kazem, neki centri dozvoljavaju predaju djeteta posvojiteljima i prije isteka zakonskog roka.
> 
> 
> To je jako riskantno, jer što ako biološki roditelji ili netko drugi iz biološke obitelji ospori posvojenje?


Naravno da je riskantno, ni sama nisam za to, samo kazem da neki centri ne poštuju zakonski rok, 
te da djeca budu kod posvojitelja i prije isteka zakonskog roka.
To je dvosjekli mac za sve, i za roditelje (posvojitelje) i za dijete.
Zasto neki centri to dopustaju, ni samoj mi nije jasno.
U mom czss toga nema.
Ukoliko netko iz bioloske obitelji ospori posvojenje, 
dolazi do velikih problema, i pada sve u vodu. 
Upravo zato i jesam za poštivanje roka.

----------


## nebojic

jest nela hvala i meni se čini da je odgovor u onome,sorciere ne brini odmah sam otišao na net i pregledao ponovo u zakonu i isprintao na papir i sutra idem kod picajzli  :Smile:

----------


## dubbiii

nebojic,šta ima novoga?????????????????????
 :Heart:  od mojih   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## nebojic

nema ništa novo čekamo ko budale nespašene,nismo još ni dobili ni odgovor što smo usmeno i pismeno zamolili da mala bude kod nas dok traje sami postupak posvojenja,sada čekamo 28.9 je mjesec dana otkako je otac potpisao e sada pošto znam kako rade u socijalnom oni neće izgleda brojat tih 30 dana od kada je on potpisao već od dana kada je upisan u rodni list od male a to kada sam bio u prošli ponedjeljak nije još bilo napravljeno.
ne znam više me to sve psihički ubi u pojam,kada samzadnji puta išao reći za tih 30 dana da se broji od njegovog potpisa bila je ljuta što sam uopće došao.
Hvala na interesu

----------


## dubbiii

:Smile:  joooj,ma neznam stvarno šta da ti kažem.....
da sam na tvome mjestu ja bi ih gnjavila stalno,makar telefonski...
znaš,dojadi ti to njima...
a zašto ne pokušaš razgovarati sa direktorom u CZSS?
kažeš mu da je mala vezana za vas,da patite svi troje....,tako smo mi učinili i mislim da ako ideš direktno razgovarati sa direktorom da će se možda nešto ubrzati....
u međuvremenu,strpljenja.znam da nije lako ali doći će i vaše vrijeme.......
 :Bye:   :Bye:

----------


## nebojic

ova iz ministarstva što sam zvao mi rekla da ne budem naporan da oni mogu odlučiti da ne dobijem malu.ali sad u nedjelju je mjesec dan od potpisa pa idem vidjet šta će sada da izvali gospodja a i mislio sam da ako bude nesto komplicirala da sada odem kod direktora,ali sumnjam da ce to isto išta koristiti.jer kada sam ono prvi puta pričao sa njim njegovi su odgovori bili:"pa eto,ja ne znam ništa o tome ja sam često odsutan,razgovarajte sa socijalnom radnicom i sa našom pravnicom" 
tako da od toga nema neke velike koristi

----------


## dubbiii

...al on je isto pravnik...
svi su oni odsutni kada netreba....
probaj,pa reci da se ništa nije rješilo,pa ako on može.....

vjerujem da ćete uskoro dobiti vašu curicu :D  :D  :D

----------


## rozalija

Od   :Heart:   vam želim da malecka ubrzo bude u vašem domu. Navijam za vas , divni ste i takva upornost mora biti nagrađena.
 :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## nebojic

hvala dubi i rozalija,
evo danas sam zvao pošto je jučer 28. bilo mjesec dana od očevog potpisa,
socijalna radnica onako u čudu zbunjena kao šta je zovem i onda kad sam joj rekao da zovem da je prošlo mjesec dana na to ona veli:" a,da moram provjeriti datume,moramo čekati pravnicu da se vrati,a vraća se tek 6. bez nje kaže ne mogu ništa" i kada sam pitao što sam ju usmeno pitao i što sam pismeno zamolio (na koje mi nisu ništa odgovorili) pitanje je bilo da malena bude kod nas dok sada bude išao postupak posvojenja,rekla je da ništa ne zna dok se to ne pokrene.evo svi znate cijelu situaciju od početka,mislim da će se svatko složiti da bi i najsmirenija i nastabilnija osoba oboljela na živce zahvaljujući njima,i to jadno dijete se pati u tom domu a i mi.Nakon svakog razgovora sa njima toliko sam bijesan bacam i lupam po firmi dodje mi da skačem ko ludjak da plačem od muke i cijeli dan se osječam usrano zbog njih,strašno me to ubija u psihu,a ona jednostavno u razgovoru "ne zna,vidjet ce i mozda  "i to uvijek tako otresito i samo da me što prije "skine".
nadam se da ću se još toliko strpiti a kad sve to prodje čuti će me,samo tako

----------


## dubbiii

bezobrazni su stvarno.
žao mi je tog djeteta što pati i znam koja je to muka za vas.
oni ti dragi nebojic,ne misle na dobrobit djeteta,vi ste im samo broj,nažalost...
i kod nas je bilo tako ,već znaš moju priču....
nemoj odustati,zovi,zovi,zovi.....
ja vam želim svu sreću ovog svijeta,isto tako i vašem malom   :Saint:  
 :Heart:  od moja 2  :Saint:   :Saint: 


ja bi zvala opet sutra,pa opet preksutra dok im ne dosadi.......  :Wink:

----------


## rozalija

Joj od takvih stvarno čovjek da popiz.., grozni su, igraju se ljudima i njihovim osijećajima kao da su stvari, pa to je stvarno da čovjeka izbace iu cipela. Divim se vašem strpljenju, sama ne znam kako bi nas dvoj postupili da smo u takvoj situaciji, vjerovatno bih nekoga pobacali u tim ustanovama  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Ali držite se, puno toga ste prošli kroz trnovit put i nadam se i od   :Heart:   :Heart:   želim da malecka što prije bude kod Vas.

Zovite i samo zovite, dosađujte im da polude od Vas, bezobraznici jedni. Uh   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   sam na tu administraciju i nas su djelomice izludili kada smo prikupljali sve tražene dokumente koje smo trebali poslati u jedan centar koji nas je zvao na razgovor za posvajanje.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za Vas.
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## žižak

Pa vi prolazite pravi pakao, nadam se da će se uskoro sve to završiti za dobro vaše i malene....

----------


## nebojic

joj i ja mislim da je pravi pakao,joj i meni dodje da kad u onaj centar dodjem da najradije kažem da odustajem od svega i onda bih uhvatio i tako slatko natukao sve redom,vjeruj mi nisam osoba koja se da zaj.....t inače na prvu udaram ,znam to nije u redu ali...šta radit sa budalama samo bi sebe zeznio

----------


## dubbiii

ne.ne,nemoj odustat!!!!

----------


## žižak

Nemoj odustati jer samo tako nakon pobjede shvatiti ćeš koliko ste jaki.....

----------


## dubbiii

> Nemoj odustati jer samo tako nakon pobjede shvatiti ćeš koliko ste jaki.....


X

----------


## Zdenka2

Treba samo biti strpljiv. Mi smo moju kćer čekali skoro dva mjeseca nakon što su nas odabrali za posvojitelje. To sam prihvatila sportski i odradila bez uzrujavanja.

----------


## ivanas

Treb biti strpljiv i stalozen, nasilu se ne moze nista postici, a mozete uprskati situaciju sebi i tom malom bicu koje ceka da mu postanete roditelji. Kad ti bude najteze sjeti se cilja, lica svoje djevojcice i iskopaj jos komadic strpljenja, ona to zasluzuje. 
A kad sve bude rjeseno onda se zaliti na sve strane, dati sve u novine.

----------


## Zdenka2

Na što se žaliti? Na to što su dobili dijete? 

Teško je izdržati čekanje i zavlačenje, namjerno ili nenamjerno, ali treba prihvatiti da, sve dok nije potpisano rješenje o posvojenju, potencijalni posvojitelji nisu stranke u postupku.

----------


## nebojic

gle zdenka,istina je da treba čekati to je jasno i sa time smo išli da se mora čekati,vidim da si ti neka užasno inteligentna osoba ali molim te suzdrži se komentara ako nemaš realan i pametan komentar.

_Ostatak posta je izbrisan zbog neprimjerenog rječnika i uvredljivih komentara.
Nebojic, razumijem tvoju nervozu i ogorčenost, ali na Forumu ne toleriramo ovakav način "razgovora" , kao ni rječnik kojeg koristiš. 
Kratkim fitiljem i nepromišljenim izjavama možeš samo sebi naštetiti. Ovaj je Forum čitan više nego što bi svatko od nas možda želio.

moderatorica_.

----------


## Zdenka2

Nisam napisala nikakav komentar, samo činjenice, ne braneći niti napadajući nikog.

Ti se suzdrži vrijeđanja i prostaštva kakvog na ovom pdf-u još nije bilo.

----------


## Mariela

Doista nema nikakve potrebe za vrijeđanjem. Zdenka je samo dala dobronamjeran komentar da bi se bilo bolje suzdržati jer dok ne potipšete rješenje o posvajanju centar se može i preodomisliti.
Također ne vidim razloga niti za javno blaćenje centra, ispada da su najveću grešku napravili dopuštajući vam kontakte s djetetom prije posvojenja.

----------


## Zorica

Nebojic, tacno znam kako se osecate jer smo mi naseg sina posecivali skoro dva meseca pre nego sto je dosao kuci, sve to jeste za izludeti ali veruj mi kad napokon dodje sve se nekako proguta jer ipak sudbina male je u njihovim rukama. Cak to predugo posecivanje ima i svojih dobrih strana (nase iskustvo) dete skoro potpuno adaptirano dolazi kuci i sve dalje ide mnogo lakse.
 Strah me je i spomenuti da vam je gospodja iz ministarstva dala vrlo dobar savet, jer je tako bolno u pravu, oni se jos uvek mogu predomisliti.

 Saljem vibre da mala sto pre dodje   :Heart:

----------


## ENI_MIA

čitam, i čitam..i meni je cijela ova priča...za onu rubriku..ne znam šta bih rekla... :shock: 
...možeš biti ljut i ogorčen na centar,na cijelu situaciju... ali...stop...treba znati gdje su granice... :/ 
..zdenka nije mislila ništa loše i dajem joj potpuno pravo...inače, nikad ne komentiram i ne reagiram na ništa na ovom forumu..ali me ovo jako iznenadilo, neugodno... :shock: 
 :Love:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

nebojic-   :Love:  

izdržite još malo, teško je , nemogu ni zamisliti, ali kad je kraj blizu kratki smo i sa živcima, jer igranje sa vašim živcima traje već dugooo
puno vibrica da sve dobro završi i da grlite malenu što prije.
Bit ćete divni roditelji...vidim odmah po pisanju...temperamentni ste, a i malenu jako puno volite..  :Heart:  
svim srcem navijam da ju što prije dobijete.. :D

----------


## nebojic

evo prvo da se ispričam svima koji su se našli uvrijedjeni

[quote="Zdenka2"]Na što se žaliti? Na to što su dobili dijete? 

kako nisi komentirala ovo je za mene komentar koji mi se nije svidio,mislim realno kako su nas izvozali bez veze.
ajmo i reći da su se i predomislili pa da ne žele da dobijemo to dijete onda treba otvoreno reći i da recimo je slučaj taj,znači ja trebam sjedit kod kuće i šutit kao budala dok oni misle pa to se inače dugo čeka,možda budala odustane nego da mu kažemo i da se ne daj bože to i desi šta onda čovijek da napravi.
a kod nas u državi sve radi normalno,e onda kad se desi neka  afera kao sa ovim kupovanjima ispita i iznudjivanjem sexa i slicnih aferae onda kad se tek okriju neke stvari onda se ljudi zgražaju.

[quote="Mariela"]Također ne vidim razloga niti za javno blaćenje centra, ispada da su najveću grešku napravili dopuštajući vam kontakte s djetetom prije posvojenja.

stvarno nema razloga eto oni su tako malo zeznuli se a blesavi nebojić ko njega j... on beveze šizi i priča gluposti,samo da ponovimvidim da neki baš i ne shvačaju (ali vjerujem da bi shvatili da se to sve dešava vama koji tako komentirat)

Znači da nismo oca kontaktirali u idealnim uvjetima dok bi oni preko suda oca natjerali da on ode da prizna to dijete sudski kažem u idealnim uvjetima treba 6 mjeseci a znamo kakvi su sudovi u "ljepoj nasoj"i nakon toga kada bi priznao dijete onda bi se tek pratilo da li u 3 mjeseca pokazuje interes za malu,ako i ne pokaže onda treba još da prodje postupak lišavanja roiteljske skrbi i tek nakon toga proces posvajanja.
a koliko je on ogorčen na socijalno mozda bi i otisao jednom u tri mjeseca da posjeti malu i to onda traje može se razvući godinama jer dok god bi on posjećivao malu ne mogu mu oduzeti roditeljska prava.

ali znate šta u pravu ste nemam se šta žaliti pa to je samo minimano godinu dana,gluposti i ja pričam.

Ja sam kriv što se žalim za ono što su oni zabrljali.
ali iskreno ni ne čudim se kako radi kod nas,previše i očekujem.

----------


## nebojic

evo još novosti od centra kojinemam stvarno razlog zasto bi ih blatio.
bioloski otac je potpisao 28.08. i kako pise u zakonu u najkracem roku su trebali to dostaviti maticnom uredu,danas kada sam nazvao veli da se sa postupkom mora čekati do 21.09 kada sam pitao kako tako kasno onda se pocela opravdavat da su poslali pa im vratili i onda njima i tako,nije mi bilo tesko i  nazvao sam matični ured i ljudi su mi rekli da je od njih to stiglo 18.09.samo 20 dana kasnijea toliko im je stalo do tog djeteta.

----------


## maria elena 1984

viđala sam već takvih situacija kao njegovateljica djece,pa kao volonter još i više.Moj savjet je da se obratite odvjetniku koji nek zastupa vaša prava odnosno pravno utvrdi situaciju sa svim zamkama koje neke(na ovu temu nedorečene)odredbe nose.Neželim nikoga gaditi ali znam kako većina domova funkcionira i da je najčešće u interesu otezanja i zadržavanje djeteta pa se upotrebljevaju brojne makinacije.Savjetujem temeljito rasvjetlite situaciju i istražite lice i naličje čitavog zapleta situacije. 
Želim vam svu sreću :D

----------


## dubbiii

nebojic,ima što novoga???kako je curica i jeli kod vas?????  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nebojic

ne nije malena kod nas,sada se nadamo idući tjedan da će konačno pokrenuti postupak posvojenja.

----------


## dubbiii

joooooj,znam kako vam je teško  :Sad:  
izdržite....

----------


## nebojic

ne znam više kako izdrzat to išcekivanje,idem i prekovremeno raditi popodne nazad u firmu da mi što prije vrijeme prodje i da ne mislim toliko o tome,brže mi prolaze dani kada idem i popodne radit,mislim da bi kod kuce poludio,još teže doma ,žena je nabavila robice puna je soba,sad uskoro moramo i nekih ormara napravit

----------


## nebojic

evo samo da vas obavijetimo,danas smo zvali centar i da ne pljujem po njima da Zdenka bude sretna,odustajemo od  svega.
Danas sam nazvao da podjsetim da danas istiće rok od mjesec dana (nakon upisa u rodni list od malene)
naravno gospodja socijalna radnica je ostala zatečena,onako u čudu veli pa ne znam moram provjeriti kada je to.
No medjutim nije to problem,e sada na jedanput i biološka majka se sjetila da je ipak i ona "majka" (koja ju nije posjetila 2 godine) a kada su nam prvi puta govorili za malenu,njihove su riječi bile "majka je lišena roditeljskih prava i sa njene strana neće i ne može biti poteškoća,otac nikad nije priznao dijete i ne može biti ni od strane njega poteškoća,tako da sada kada ona uloži žalbu to ide na sud,pa i ako je odbiju ona će opet i opet i opet i ko zna do kad,a najviše me je zasmetalo od socijalne radnice i to mi je malo i pobudilo sumnju da ćemo mi išta i ostvariti kada je gospodja socijalna radnica rekla "pa meni je nje jadne žao" pa treba njoj biti žao tog djeteta.
Mater je bila toliko divna mater da je zanemarila svoje dijete i završilo u bolnici i skoro umrla.
Pa stvarno je jadna pa možda bi joj jadnoj i trebalo dati dijete da vidi da li će duže trebati zanemarivati djete nego prošli puta prije negoli završi u bolnici.
Teška je odluka srce me boli za ugušit,cijeli dan mi suze na poslu idu,ne mogu ni zamisliti kako je supruzi.
Vezali smo se užasno i jasno je da što više idemo kod malene da će biti gore,ali čemu nešto forsirati kad ne ide.
Da zaboravio sam reći kaže mi ona,eto oni gledaju dlaku u jajetu,i onda me još napada da neki čekaju po tri godine,jasno je to meni da je to proces koji se može otegnuti godinama,ali dio koji se oteže je taj dok se paru ne nađe dijete kojem su papiri riješeni a ne kao oni nama prvo ponude dijete na posvajanje pa onda ko budale čekamo kad će se riješiti i hoće li se pozitivno za nas riješiti.
Hvala vam svima koji ste nas savjetovali i pomogli što sa savjetima što sa lijepim riječima (osim jedne osobe)

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
toliko mi je žao da ne mogu opisati....

----------


## nebojic

hvala!!!
ali poslije bi bilo samo još gore,lalo rade čak se i bojim kad bi ju dobili,
ne znam da li sam vec spomenuo ovdje na forumu,taj isti centar je jednom paru našao curicu i dobili si ju i  nakon dva ili tri mjeseca nešto su propustili i djete im je oduzeto,mislim da je to još gore.

----------


## runi

Nemam riječi, osim strašno, držite se!

----------


## čokolada

Nebojic, zao mi je!   :Sad:  
Ovo je, izgleda, klasičan primjer kako centri ne bi smjeli raditi. Dok status djeteta nije pravno riješen nikakvo upoznavanje ili bilo kakav kontakt s posvojiteljima ne bi smio postojati. Davanje druge i stodruge šanse biološkim roditeljima također je već puno puta viđeno   :Sad:  .

----------


## nebojic

jest i to davanje šanse biološkim roditeljima bi meni bilo jasno ali onako kao što si rekla da kada je definitivno sve probano i riješeno sa papirima onda treba upoznati sa posvojiteljima.a ne nas ovako zavlačit

----------


## dubbiii

ne,ja ne vjerujem.... :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
tako mi je žao,ali da sam ja na tvom mjestu nebi odustala.ako su vam papiri u redu kakve veze ima majka s tim što se sad pojavila....

PROBAJTE ZADNJI PUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## dubbiii

htijela sam reći pokušajte još jednom...
nemože na tome ostati  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## nebojic

znam mislili jesmo dalje,ali ona kaže sada ona ulaže žalnu,već je jedna uložena ali su je odbili to zači da ih može podnositi dok god želi,i to sad  kad krene na sud,pitaj boga kad će se završiti i što je najbitnije kako će se završiti

----------


## nebojic

nasi papiri su u redu i sa strane oca sve štima e sad jedino od  strane majke

----------


## Rebbeca

Isuse bože, stvarno mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## dubbiii

što se sad ona trebala pojaviti???ja mislim da ju je netko  obavjestio

----------


## nebojic

pa ništa me ne bi iznenadilo,kad je ona rekla da je njoj žao jadne majke.
sada ne znam  da li je već uložila žalbu ili je možda bila kod njih i najavila žalbu,jer čitao sam u zakonu da u postupku posvojenja osoba lišena roditeljske skrbi nema pravo na žalbu,e da ta "picajzla"je na vrijeme odradila što je trebala to bi sve bilo gotovo prije njezinog pojavljivanja,evo samo što ove zadnje izmjene nisu poslali u matični zred nego su držali kod sebe punih 20 dana.
Jao glavurda mi se raspada,stvarno ne znam što napraviti,ako ovako se nastavi mislim da ću na živce obolit.  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## dubbiii

nećete samo tako zaboraviti tu djevojčicu i bit će vam teško,znam,zato ja nebi odustala!!!!jeste već reli centru da odustajete?ja bih ih pitala jasno i glasno dali vas oni misle tako zavlačiti ili što?onda obi neznaju svoj posao,očito.ako je majka uložila žalbu,zašto to ne možete i vi???i moje su djevojčice,sve je preko suda išlo(neću detalje tako u javnosti),za par mjeseci smo ih dobili.
znam da je teško ići tamo-vamo,ali kako će te reći toj djevojčici da nećete više dolaziti??bit će joj teško još više nego vama,neće na kraju imat povjerebja u nikoga....
NE,NEMOJ ODUSTAT JA BI SE BORILA DO KRAJA!!!!!
ova će tre borba ojačat i bit češ jači nego ikad...
....čekam vijesti..............  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

> Nebojic, zao mi je!   
> Ovo je, izgleda, klasičan primjer kako centri ne bi smjeli raditi. Dok status djeteta nije pravno riješen nikakvo upoznavanje ili bilo kakav kontakt s posvojiteljima ne bi smio postojati. Davanje druge i stodruge šanse biološkim roditeljima također je već puno puta viđeno   .


x
Prije sam vjerovala da to nije moguće, ali nažalost, čula sam za više sličnih nepravilnosti. 
Nebojic, predlažem da o postupku i svim čudnim koracima centra pišete ministarstvu.

----------


## dubbiii

nebojic,imaš pp.

----------


## nebojic

danas sam bio u centru sa namjerom da joj kažem da razmišljamo o odustajanju i da budem iskren svašta da  joj kažem,ali je bio i psiholog kojeg smo od prvog susreta primjetili da je više nego dobar čovjek ugodan,strpljiv i razgovorljiv.I danas nakon razgovora sa njim moram priznati da sam se smirio,vjerujte svaki puta kada sam razgovarao sa socijalnom radnicom to su bili primjetno netrpeljivi razgovori i svaki puta je samo nastojala da me "skine".
Danas sam razgovarao sa čovjekom i znate kako to drugačije zvuči,gospodin je rekao" Ja vam se ispričavam,napravili smo veliku pogrešku,znam da nas mrzite i zamjerate"na što sam ja rekao da ih ne mrzim ali da zamjeram što kada sam god pitao gospodju da mi nešto javi ako ima ikakvih novosti ili saznanja što ona naravno nikad nije,velim da znam da sam već dosadan sa zvanjem ali on je rekao da neću nikad bit dosadan da slobodno nazovem ako nešto nije jasno ili treba.
A nju kada sam god zvao samo je neljubazno odgovarala i mjenjela boju glasa.
E kada tako ljudski čovjek pristupi e onda stvarno svaka mu čast,tako se odnosi sa ljudima.
Ne,nećemo odustati.
sve je spremno za nju,i krevetić je čeka :D 
a i robice je žena pripremila za punih par kufera samo što kad jadna dodje sve će prerasti  :Crying or Very sad:  
Ljudi,hvala vam još jednom.

----------


## nebojic

P.S.

Zahvaljujem se Zdenki što me više ne živcira sa svojim komentarima!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Rebbeca

Ajde super što ne odustajete, pao mi je kamen sa srca...
Ma ne brini za robicu, bit će robice za princezicu dovoljno  :Heart:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
iz sveg srca želim da dobijete malenu   :Heart:  
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dubbiii

tako sam sretna što ne odustajete :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 


doći će ona brzo k vama.....

----------


## ivanas

Samo se vi borite, najvažnije je da čovjek može sam sebi reći da je pokušao ama baš sve, a onda najčešće i uspije.   :Heart:

----------


## dubbiii

> Samo se vi borite, najvažnije je da čovjek može sam sebi reći da je pokušao ama baš sve, a onda najčešće i uspije.


X

----------


## nebojic

a joj nije baš skoro,jučer je psiholog rekao da sve stoji na mjestu do sječnja ili veljače  :Sad:

----------


## dubbiii

UFF,ali ne daj se.............

----------


## ivanas

Razumijem da je tesko, ali bar cete se još bolje upoznati s djevojčicom pa ce prilagodba doma biti lakša. Uvijek treba naci nesto pozitivno   :Heart:

----------


## maria elena 1984

slažem se sa ivanas :D  
strpljenja nikad dosta ali znate da vrijedi  :Smile:

----------


## nebojic

evo još jedna divna novost iz socijalnog (koji ZDENKA toliko brani)
pošto su nam u centru rekli da malo rijeđe idemo kod malene,danas u nedjelju nakon 14 dana došli smo u dječiji dom kod malene da bi nam rekli zašto smo došli kad je malena već dvanaest dana u bolnici,onda nas je u čudu gospodja pitala da jel nam socijalna radnica javila  jer su oni nju nazvali da nam javi pošto oni u domu ne zna ni tko smo,ni odakle niti imaju naš telefon.
E ne znam više što bi čovjek rekao.

----------


## čokolada

Zdenka se ovdje, koliko vidim, više ne jalja pa je potpuno besmisleno svako malo je prozivati, tim više što joj pri tome stavljaš u usta riječi koje uopće nije rekla. A rekla ti je dvije osnovne stvari: Centar JEST jako pogriješio u proceduri, a ti i tvoja supruga, nažalost, (još) NISTE stranka u postupku.
Nadam se da će se taj zapetljan slučaj uskoro riješiti na djetetovu i vašu dobrobit.
I još bih ti jednom sasvim dobronamjerno napomenula da detalje ovakvih priča nije dobro iznositi ovdje - sigurna sam da ovo čitaju svi ljudi u HR koji su na bilo koji način povezani s problematikom posvojenja.

----------


## nebojic

a morao sam ju malo prozivati pošto je ona meni nekoliko puta digla živac a nisam nikakve riječi stavljao u njena usta što nije istina,no dobro ona je manje bitna,jest istina je što kažeš da nismo  stranke u postupku ali kako sam već rekao njihove riječi"potpišite da želite posvojitti dotičnu curicu,proces traje mjesec i pol dana i malena ide kod vas,valjalo bi da malenu češče posječujete u tom periodu da se ostvari povezanost da bi joj bio se lakše priviknuti na vas kada bude išla kod vas" tako da se vidi  ko je u stvari tu odradio kako treba a kako ne.

----------


## nebojic

da,zaboravih što sam hti napisati,danas sam nazvao socijalnu radnicu da pitam jel mi provjerila nešto što sam zamolio u utorak prije dva tjedna na što je rekla da nije,da je imala važnijeg posla,i pitao sam ju zašto nam nije javila da je mala u bolnici,a ona eto kao nije znala,a ravnateljica doma ju je osobno nazvala.

----------


## nebojic

jucer sam zvao  ministarstvo (opet) i napokon mi se javila jedna divna gospodja,posto moramo cekati do veljace da vidimo sto ce dalje biti,odlucili smo da prodjemo ono za udomitelje,pitao sam socijalnu radnicu da  nam to organizira na sto je ona rekla da ne mozemo posto smo obadvoje zaposleni,gospodja iz ministarstva koja radi na poslovima oko udomiteljstva se je iz glasa nasmijala i pitala me tko mi je tu glupost rekao,kaze koliko je obitelji koji imaju djecu a oboje rade.veli da samo moramo za djete osigurat ili  vrtic ili svoje roditelje,danas je ravno 4 tjedna kako sam ja rekao socijalnoj radnici da ona meni ipak provjeri dali mi mozemo biti udomitelji,jucer sam ju nazvao i kada sam pitao da li je stogod provjerila odgovor je bio:pa,nisam stigla. ((( 4 TJEDNA!!!!!)))
ja joj velim da dogovori termin da krenemo na tu obuku na sto je on pocela pametovat da se ne moze ovo pa ono,ja joj kazem da sam pricao sa ministarstvom e onda je zasutila pa pocela ,pa to se mora vidjeti kada se odbor sastaje bla bla bla,..
Hocu da maknemo malu vise iz doma,zadnjih mjesec dana je provela u bolnici dobila je mononukleozu,pa je jos i produzila  boravak zbog upale pluca.
sutra idem u socijalno,gospodja iz ministarstva me je saslusala sve komplet,sve sam joj ispricao na sto je ona ostala zabezeknuta,te mi je rekla da joj kazem ime radnice,nisam jos htio da ih prijavljujem ili nesto slicno,ona je rekla da razumije i da odem kod njih da probam pricat sa njima.a ako nesta ne bude kako treba nek ju nazovem i kazem njeno ime onda će oni iz zagreba ih stisnuti da vide o čemu se radi i da li se moze to ubrzati,

----------


## samara4

i ja sam udomitelj i zaposlena,to uopće nema veze. Naprotiv ,traže se mlađi udomitelji,jel je veliki postotak starijih. 
A sama obrada za udomitelje se nema šta čekati nego ju je nadležni centar(ukoliko niste u zg,onda je to kumičićeva) dužan započeti nakon što predate zahtjev da vas se obradi kao udomitelje. Savjetujem vam da se obratite u Kumičićevu na tel:4550-220 i pitate ih u čem je problem u vašem centru. Ja ga ne vidim . Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## nebojic

zvao sam i u ministarstvo i djeciju pravobraniteljjicu i prvo su me pitali zasto to ne provjerim u socijalnom kod nas ,n sto sam im odgovorio kako je socijalna radnica rekla da ona ne zna i da mora provjerit,nakon razgovora sa gospodjom iz ministarstva jako se premisljamo da odustanemo ker je rekla:"iz svoga iskustva smatram da to dijete necet ni dobiti jer se ne ide na to da se roditeljima oduzme dijete,vec da se na sve moguci koraci poduzmu da ta obitelj  funkcionira pa makar ih i centar nadgledao,pomagao i savjetovao"
meni je od pocetka bilo malo "čudno" za to dijete jer mi se činilo kako da se toj majci otima dijete,u centru su govorili kako ona ne mari,dobro cinjenica jest da je zadnji puta bila kod male u drugom mjesecu,i da nisu malu odveli kod doktora ne bi je jadne vise ni bilo.nije ni marila za malu.
Eto,sta je tu je.Lijepo su se u centru pozabavili sa dvjema budalama i bas nam je svima bilo super,pogotovo njima.
Prije bih mozda i rekao neka ima boga,no sve pokazuje da ga nema,a i ako ima nije toliko svet i pravedan i ne da su cudni putevi bozji nego blesavo smjesni.
pozz svima i hvala na pomoci i savjetima,i ako sam nekoga uvrijedio SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111  :Sad:

----------


## nebojic

jucer su nas zvali na razgovor i rekli nam da sada majka ide na vjestacenje i da ce to sve skupa trajati i da nam ne mogu reci do kada ce to trajati i kada se  zavrsi da nisu sigurni da cemo dobit malu.
sada su nam rekli da imaju malenu 2 mjeseca staru pa da odlucimo.
supruga ne zeli ni cuti,zeli ovu malenu prvu sto smo upoznali.
koliko god da je tesko  da smo se vezali ja sam za ovu drugu posto ju je mama dala na posvajane a otac nepoznat,nekako mi se ta ideja cini bolja nego da se sa tom zenom natezemo za dijete.sto je u svemu najgore ta beba se nalazi u istom domu kao i prva koju smo upoznali,kako ici vidjeti ovu bebu a znas da ono siroce je isto tamo.
Što napraviti??????

----------


## Vlvl

Zao mi je sto ste pred takvu dilemu stavljeni i uopce sto se sve tako zakompliciralo. I dalje mislim da je centar napravio veliku gresku time sto vam se obratio kao da je prva curica slobodna za posvojenje, a ocito nije bila.
Za odluku koja je sad pred vama vazno je da oboje budete cvrsto za - sto god odlucili.

----------


## nebojic

danas sam pričao sa ljudima iz našega mjesta koji su jučer doveli dečkića od dvije godine,konačno su posvojili,i pričali smo o svemu vezano za posvojenje.
Rekao mi je da za naš slučaj pošto sada čekamo da majci od curice koju želimo posvojiti oduzmu roditeljska prava,da ako  joj i oduzmu roditeljsko pravo da  ako ima bilo koga od živuće rodbine da imaju pravo da zatraže dijete,a ona ima i oca i majku i braću.
Molio bih ako netko zna da li je to istina da mi kaže da li je to istina?

----------


## ivanas

I ocu se moraju oduzeti roditeljska prava ili ih se on mora odreći, a za ostale ne znam, nekako mi se čini da ako je tko od rodbine htio brinuti o djevojčici onda ona ne bi bila u domu vec bi netko od rodbine dobio skrbništvo, al to je samo moje nagađanje. 

Da li i dalje posjećujete curicu?

----------


## nebojic

bio sam ja poslom u mjestu gdje se nalazi dom,pa mi je bilo žao da ne odem,nisam planirao otici ali mi je bilo strašno žao da ne odem,a supruga i ja nismo bili skoro već dva mjeseca,genijalci iz centra su savjetovali da ne idemo kod nje ili da ako vec idemo da to bude  jako rijetko da se ne bi dijete vezalo,mislim rano su se sjetili.
Što se tiče oca,otac se je  odrekao i slaže se da se mala da na posvajanje.
Ma nitko ne mari od majčine strane za malenu to je jasno,nitko nije ni  posjećivao ni pitao malu,nego se mislim ako joj sud ne da malu da ne bi došla na ideju da se dogovori sa nekim od obitelji da podnese zahtjev,onda su to igre bez granica.

----------


## nebojic

Ništa od svega toga na žalost,e da bar nikad se nismo ni odlučili na postupak,nitko ne zove ni javlja niista od kraja studenog kada nazovem drski su i samo gledaju da me skinu,svašt mi se vrti i prolazi kroz glavu a ništa dobro,samo znam da se ovo neće završiti kako oni misle,onda se čude ljudi kada netko napravi neku glupost.Pa ne može se tako netko igrati sa ljudima i sa njihovim osjećajima.Sve to tužno zvuči ali mislim da se to ne može zamisliti pa da čovjek može reći:"e znam kako ti je" slušao  sam i sam prije priče od ljudi što ne mogu imati djecu,bilo mi je žao ali nikad mi nije ni blizu bilo kao do sada.i sve što to vrijeme dalje prolazi kao da je gore i gore.vidis tudju djecu kako trče,skaču,igraju se ,ljudi po facebooke sa radošču objavljuju slike svoje  djece a ja imam samo sliku djeteta koje je SKORO  bilo moje dijete

----------


## dubbiii

joj,tako mi je žao zbog svega što vam se desilo u zadnje vrijeme.pa šta oni vas natežu cijelo ovo vrijeme????razumijem te i znam kako ti je i što osječaš.i ja sam kroz to prošla.samo što je moja patnja prošla i bila kratka....kako da vas utješim,neznam...nema riječi koje bi mogle zamjeniti tu tugu koju osječaš i bijes i nestrpljivost da zagrliš to dijete.vjerujem da ćeš i ti uskoro objaviti sliku na facebooku svoga djeteta...možda vas bog stavlja na kušnju...
znam,što god rekla tu i napisala neće te utješiti,al samo jedno:NE ODUSTAJ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mast

Tvoje iskustvo me potaklo da se registrram, jer sam proživila skoro istu nemilu avanturu sa lokalnim centrom. Tada sam mislila da se samo meni to dogodilo, ali ovo vaše me oborilo s nogu. Najiskrenije suosjećam.

----------


## nebojic

Evo ga,danas je godina dana kako smo prvi puta posijetili malenu.Nitko nista ne javlja,zadnji puta kada su nas pozvali je bilo 27.11.2009.i to zbog toga sto sam ih svaki tjedan zvao i dosadjivao,prestao sam zvati u 2. mjesecu ali kako sam i rekao od 27.11.nitko se ne javlja iz socijalnog.toliko o njima i nihovoj korektnosti.samo da rijesimo neke stvari i sve saljem u neku od emisija na tv i u novine.

----------


## ArI MaLi

tužno  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nebojic

Hej ljudi,evo samo da se javim sa jednom veselom i sa jednom tuznom vijesti,vesela vijest je da smo supruga i ja bili na umjetnoj oplodnji i trudna je 15 tjedana,a losa vijest da za onog sirotog andjelcica u domu nam nitko nista ne javlja i tko zna koju ce godinu docekati u domu

----------


## nebojic

evo sad kad je sve beznadno u vezi malene evo i njene  slikice,preslatki andjelcic...aaaaahhh,

----------


## čokolada

Nebojic, čestitam vam od srca na trudnoći!  :Very Happy: 

Cijela priča oko vaše nesuđene djevojčice jako je tužna, ne znamo što je s njom, možda je već posvojena, možda je još u domu...zato nikako nije u redu stavljati njenu sliku na forum. Molim te da je skineš iz avatara.

----------


## nebojic

ok vidim da ste maknuli sliku,ok.htjeo sam da vidite jadnicu malenu,jos je u domu,nazovemo ponekad u dom da pitamo za nju.I supruga mi je rekla da ne stavljam sliku ali jednostavno sam imao potrebu,hm kao da ce to nesto pogorsati pa ju necemo dobiti,i tako smo se pomirili odavno da ju necemo dobiti.

----------


## čokolada

Tu se ne radi ni o vama, ni o pogoršanju vaše situacije, nego o djevojčici i njenom pravu na privatnost (koliko god se ona trenutno nalazila u takvim okolnostima da joj je privatnost zadnja briga). 
Vjerujem da je jedan od razloga zašto je sve krenulo naopako i taj što si priču ogolio pred javnošću (kad pišeš ovdje to je kao da pišeš u Večernjaku), zaboravio da je postupak posvojenja službena tajna, a usput si otkrio i sebe, nažalost. 
Dobra škola za sve druge.

----------


## nebojic

kakve veze ima sto je krenulo naopako sto sam ja ovdje pisao,ako procitas moj prvi post tamo ti pise da sam se obratio za savjet nakon sto su oni debelo uprskali.i jedini razlog sto je sve krenulo naopako sto je netko "skolovan" i masno placen a ne zna raditi svoj posao kao oni u centru,mislim,uzeti dijete strpati u dom i nista ne rijesavati od papirologije i onda dvjema budalama reci e imamo dijete koje mozete posvojiti.pa onda joj eto mi smo se zaj..... nista od toga,a sto se tice javnosti o ovome sto su nam napravili to ce tek da vide,to ce i njima biti dobra skola a i za druge centre.

----------


## nebojic

evo,danas saznali naša nesudjena "kćerkica" je usvojena,a papiri ni izdaleka čisti.

----------


## valiana

Čestitam od srca i neka mala razmaženka sam uživa! :Very Happy:

----------

